# Golf drivers



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How cum all golf drivers are total tossers. Doesnâ€™t mater wot version of golf they drive, they all think they are sterling moss, and insist on trying to race anything and everything usually to no avail. When their not doing that they think itâ€™s a great idea to get so close up ur arse they can see what you had for lunch.

Its not as if golfs are any good anyway even when compared to cars in their class their pretty much bottom of the pile, so god know y they think they r.

Tossers in a crap car, rant over.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> How cum all golf drivers are total tossers. Doesnâ€™t mater wot version of golf they drive, they all think they are sterling moss, and insist on trying to race anything and everything usually to no avail. When their not doing that they think itâ€™s a great idea to get so close up ur arse they can see what you had for lunch.
> 
> Its not as if golfs are any good anyway even when compared to cars in their class their pretty much bottom of the pile, so god know y they think they r.
> 
> Tossers in a crap car, rant over.


 If you think they are bad wait till somebody replaces the body for a coupe!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> How cum all golf drivers are total tossers. Doesnâ€™t mater wot version of golf they drive, they all think they are sterling moss, and insist on trying to race anything and everything usually to no avail. When their not doing that they think itâ€™s a great idea to get so close up ur arse they can see what you had for lunch.
> 
> Its not as if golfs are any good anyway even when compared to cars in their class their pretty much bottom of the pile, so god know y they think they r.
> 
> Tossers in a crap car, rant over.


Go on then... explain how the R32 gets pissed on by the TT...

(clue: it doesn't)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > How cum all golf drivers are total tossers. Doesnâ€™t mater wot version of golf they drive, they all think they are sterling moss, and insist on trying to race anything and everything usually to no avail. When their not doing that they think itâ€™s a great idea to get so close up ur arse they can see what you had for lunch.
> ...


V6 TT Is fast than the R32, check out the stats, or if you dont belive them look on the top gear track times.

so sorry but ur wrong it is


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I didn't say the Golf was quicker...

I asked you to explain how the R32 gets PISSED ON by the TT...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

well if the r32s not as fast as a v6 then its kinda simple

the point i was making was not one ov speed but of the mentally ov the owners.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> well if the r32s not as fast as a v6 then its kinda simple
> 
> the point i was making was not one ov speed but of the mentally ov the owners.


And by your very existence, you've proven the opposite  The mentality of some TT owners is worthy of a flame from time to time...

Sorry fella, but you are picking on the wrong car.

Your V6 TT is 99% Golf R32 - only not so comfortable, and no so exclusive... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i dont go racing everyone and anyone. im not saying other tt owners do or dont, im saying golf drivers do.

i've lost it once, when the car in question had been behind me for about 12mile 3inches off my bumber.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

are you,kingcutter in disguise because thats' what it,looks like tome


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Am I the only one to notice that Toshiba does not have a V6 TT? Oh and Car magazine describes the TT as "Golf in Lingerie (spelling?)" or something like this... :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I think he was talking about Golfs' in general or a literal experience he recently had with a Golf - not an R32 which is not your average Golf!

and they ain't that great.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jazzedout said:


> Am I the only one to notice that Toshiba does not have a V6 TT? Oh and Car magazine describes the TT as "Golf in Lingerie (spelling?)" or something like this... :?




Still, its more fun to brag that the V6 TT beats the R32 if you just have a TT that LOOKS like a V6...

I didn't spot the spoiler, just the valance 

So, Tosh, your 225, 180 or whatever... is THAT as quick around the track as the R32?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i never once mentioned speed, my tt might be a 350 kitted out to look like a tt, or it might b a 1.2 corsa modded to look like a tt. The fact is golf drivers, drive like they are race drivers 2inches behind ur bumper coz thier tossers, not coz their fast.

Is there a reasons you took a pic of ur 350 in front of a castle - is this to make it look better than it is?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> i never once mentioned speed, my tt might be a 350 kitted out to look like a tt, or it might b a 1.2 corsa modded to look like a tt. The fact is golf drivers, drive like they are race drivers 2inches behind ur bumper coz thier tossers, not coz their fast.
> 
> Is there a reasons you took a pic of ur 350 in front of a castle - is this to make it look better than it is?


Good question. Regular forum members will know I have a history of taking a photo of my car(s) outside of Caerphilly Castle. My previous sig pic was a TT Roadster in exactly the same spot...










Just as soon as I can, I'll get a photo of my Land Rover outside the same castle (its already been requested by someone on here!) and I'll be doing the next car as well...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

perhaps I was a regular member on the 350 forum before finding this forum so I wount ov seen your other pic.

i have however seen the numerous comments for other forum members commenting on ur anti tt views.

it begs the question y u bother sticking around if you so dislike the tt's?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> perhaps I was a regular member on the 350 forum before finding this forum so I wount ov seen your other pic.
> 
> i have however seen the numerous comments for other forum members commenting on ur anti tt views.
> 
> it begs the question y u bother sticking around if you so dislike the tt's?


I don't dislike the TT. I just think your comments regarding "all" Golf drivers are drivel... despite the fact that the car you drive is largely a Golf in disguise.

This, my friend, is an internet forum open for (amongst other things) discussions about the TT. As you might have read, discussions aren't limited to TT topics - and even if they were, I've 3 years' ownership experience to "comment" with...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

so hows its drivel, golf drivers do drive 2inches behind you bumper, thats the whole point ov the post, and for that they are tossers.

Golfs are boring cars, look bad on the outside, bad on the inside, handling is poor, a focus is better car than the golf, end ov!

is the tt better than a golf, yes i think most poeple would agree it is.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> so hows its drivel, golf drivers do drive 2inches behind you bumper, thats the whole point ov the post, and for that they are tossers.
> 
> Golfs are boring cars, look bad on the outside, bad on the inside, handling is poor, a focus is better car than the golf, end ov!
> 
> is the tt better than a golf, yes i think most poeple would agree it is.


Give it up, mate. You think EVERY Golf driver is like that? Cos that's what you keep saying...

There are a few Golf drivers on the forum... maybe they'll be along to agree with you shortly, though I doubt it.

Whether they are boring or not is your opinion. Most would agree that the TT is a better car than a Golf - but that isn't what the thread is about. Of course I would suggest that the R32 is better than any TT Coupe. More practical, more exclusive, better handling and just as fast...


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

JamboTT, can you imagine Toshiba coming across MRK_IV on an open road?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Tossers in a crap car


 Thanks... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> so hows its drivel, golf drivers do drive 2inches behind you bumper, thats the whole point ov the post, and for that they are tossers.
> 
> Golfs are boring cars, look bad on the outside, bad on the inside, handling is poor, a focus is better car than the golf, end ov!
> 
> is the tt better than a golf, yes i think most poeple would agree it is.


Why can't you spell or punctuate properly? Are you thick?


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> so hows its drivel, golf drivers do drive 2inches behind you bumper, thats the whole point ov the post, and for that they are tossers.
> 
> Golfs are boring cars, look bad on the outside, bad on the inside, handling is poor, a focus is better car than the golf, end ov!
> 
> is the tt better than a golf, yes i think most poeple would agree it is.


Harsh to lump all Golf drivers together like that. I don't think I've ever seen a Golf driver do anything you've said they do and the ones I know aren't tossers.

Ok, so they don't have the same build quality of an Audi but they don't look that bad (except the new ones) and inside they're nice enough. Can't comment on the handling but I'd rather have a Golf than a Focus.

Is a TT better than a Golf? I don't think you can compare the two. Despite being pretty similar under the skin, they're essentially totally different cars.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jazzedout said:


> JamboTT, can you imagine Toshiba coming across MRK_IV on an open road?


Erm... two words.

BLOWN AWAY


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> How cum all golf drivers are total tossers. Doesnâ€™t mater wot version of golf they drive, they all think they are sterling moss, and insist on trying to race anything and everything usually to no avail. When their not doing that they think itâ€™s a great idea to get so close up ur arse they can see what you had for lunch.
> 
> Its not as if golfs are any good anyway even when compared to cars in their class their pretty much bottom of the pile, so god know y they think they r.
> 
> Tossers in a crap car, rant over.


Don't really understand, But then I drive a BMW and I am sure you have an equally proven stereotypical typecast for them too. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ah :idea: Perhaps you meant Golf Drivers.










or golf drivers?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Jampott you being flamed again??

'Tosh' the one or two golf drivers you have been unable to shake have made you very bitter, they probably thought you were in a V6 :roll: and would prove more of a challenge....

Your nemesis is probably on the golf forum stating:

1) All TT drivers lane hog and are slow, this red one wouldn't get out of my way so I had to sit on his bumper
2) They are all gay hairdressers

I used to have a V5 golf, very nice car, lovely engine tone, and yes I AM a tosser but have been called worse........at school [smiley=sleeping.gif] :-* 
Am I still a tosser in your world because I had a golf or do my TVR and TT cancel that out?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

[/quote]

Don't really understand, But then I drive a BMW and I am sure you have an equally proven stereotypical typecast for them too. :roll:[/quote]

If they are behind you you'll never see them in a BMW surely :wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Jampott you being flamed again??


I think so, but its rather difficult to understand. Using the word "ov" in a sentence renders the whole argument a load of bollocks, in my humble opinion...

We all use shortcuts, abreviations and TLAs from time to time - but saying "ov" instead of "of" is just a daft affectation... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

maybe, but do u think i give a shit either way?

looks like your used to been flamed :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> maybe, but do u think i give a shit either way?
> 
> looks like your used to been flamed :lol:


Pardon?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

the again comment


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> the again comment


Eh?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

forget it, i donâ€™t want a game of forum tennis with you.
â€˜you saidâ€™, â€˜i saidâ€™, â€˜he saidâ€™.

lets just say we agree to disagree about everything and leave it at that, 'cause i really cant be arsed.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol: toshiba i'm begining to think you've been violated by a vw golf at some point in your life as you do seem to get worked up about them.

Most of your comments on the forum seem to include the slagging of vw golf's or their drivers.

It does amaze me that certain newbies on this forum start off by baiting members and having general digs, i've read a certain person's comments on TTR drivers which was downright fucking rude and a major generalisation and then he's chatting away with other TTR owners asking them all sorts of questions and getting nothing but helpful replies.

If certain people on here had dynamite for brains they would'nt have enough to blow their hats off [smiley=bomb.gif]

Toshiba if you need a hand to remove that golf from your arse give us a shout i'm sure some of us on here would be willing to help, we might have to push it in further before we can pull it out though  :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i'll give u a call


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> i dont go racing everyone and anyone. im not saying other tt owners do or dont, im saying golf drivers do.
> 
> i've lost it once, when the car in question had been behind me for about 12mile 3inches off my bumber.


So, you are the kind of D**k H**d who refuses to move over and let the moron in the golf get on with his/her business of finding an accident, or do you just sit there and wait till he/she runs into the back of you..

John


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Great thread.

I used to drive a golf. It was a G reg 1.3 and with me driving it, it was the fastest car in the world.

Does that make you feel better, toshiba?

And I agree with others that you're difficult to understand. ur aloud 2 hve as big a msg as u wnt so theirs no need 4 the txt spk. Or using the wrong "their".
And I can't believe you said "wot".


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I used to drive a golf. It was a G reg 1.3 and with me driving it, it was the fastest car in the world.
> 
> ...


wot ov it?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

This isn't the same guy that was trying to find a wiring loom to convert his LHD to RHD is it?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> wot ov it?


ur jst tking the pis now.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

lisa that's tooo much skin for the time of year


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

you want me to change my sig pic?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

only if less is more


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> you want me to change my sig pic?


Even if you do...I don't mind...I already saved it. :wink:

Tim...I am so jealous of you mate. 

Lisa...well done...after having two kids. :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

What the fuck does the word 'ov' mean? :?:

I can understand the shortening of 'because' to 'cos' or even 'coz'

I can just about forgive 'wot' instead of 'what'

But, 'ov'?? :?

It gets worse - everyone look down at your keyboards right now - can you see the 'f' - it's just above the 'v' - so please vucking use it :x

Note:
This has got nothing to do with your post about Golf drivers - I've had 2 as company cars in the past


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How many people on this forum have or have had Golfs ?, I have , I know Yellow TT has one and I suspect there are many more .What's more we can spell. :lol:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> How many people on this forum have or have had Golfs ?, I have , I know Yellow TT has one and I suspect there are many more .What's more we can spell. :lol:


I've had two:








Mk1 GTI 1600







Mk2 GTI 1800

John


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Two mk1's 1st 1600 2nd 1800 campaign model.

The last was the best, like the TT's you got the best out of it once modded and then driven hard


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Should have said I've had two as well.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Come back and fight guys, its getting dull !

Hate to say it, but I am actually getting to like the Z man !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Come back and fight guys, its getting dull !
> 
> Hate to say it, but I am actually getting to like the Z man !


[off topic] They have the Sailing Today magazine in my gym and everytime I go to the gym I think of your John   [off topic]


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> How many people on this forum have or have had Golfs ?, I have , I know Yellow TT has one and I suspect there are many more .What's more we can spell. :lol:


I've had loads, a great car (not the mk3...  )
Still have my Rallye, my G60 Edition One and the wife has a mk4 1.8t.
Not perfect by any means, but good cars never the less.

Where's Ali-G gone? :lol: What a narrow minded twat.... :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

If i drive a TT and a MK5 Golf what category of Driver do i fall into??? (I know ive joined in a bit late! I was driving my Golf really fast until i ran out of petrol!) Like i have to! :wink:

Stereotyping can be dangerous :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I had a Golf GTi before the TT. Shame I was away on business when this thread started.

You know how I just love stereotyping :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I've had 6 Golfs Mk1, Mii's, Mk3. From 1.6 Mk1 GTI to a VR6. Mk11 16v with gti engineering cam/zorst and uprated brakes was best.

I loved 'em all, especially my first GTI when I was 21, even though it had no brakes. My best mate bought an XR3i at same time. Proper sparring rivals in those days. The Golf always 'had it'.

No abs, no airbags, no cats, no speed cameras and the cars were still lighter than a modern VW Lupo.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can't compete with Gary, as I've only had three.

All MKIVs.

A standard (original) 1.8 GTi (non-turbo), then a Turbo GTi and finally alongside my TT, a V5.

They're not the best in their class now - not sure if they ever were - but they're well built and the V5 in particular, is a refined car for cruising. In some ways it's better than the TT for certain types of driving. The NA engine means less lag around town and I reckon I could make better progress in that through the streets than in the TT.

Test drove a Focus before we got it, and the Focus was a much better driver's car - staggeringly so - but then it's not always about that is it?

Oh, and I don't drive just off people's bumpers.

Only a fool, 
forgets the two second rule

and all that.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree, my only regret with the V5 when I had it was not having it lowered to GTi levels, it did roll a bit when pushed, that sai, it was a lovely motorway car.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Very true, I went from the GTi T to the TT and then a year or so later, we added the V5 to the 'stable'.

In the test drive, I didn't really push it (private sale), so it wasn't until we'd had it a while and I went around a corner that I normally take at 70 in the TT that I found just how much the V5 rolls.

I thought it was just cos I was used to having the TT, but subsequently found out that the V5 came with the standard 1.4 suspension.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Before I got the TT I nearly bought a 1.8T but they wouldn't do it with Recaros. The V5 came out with them but it rolled all over the shop. It was then I thought about the 4Motion only to realise that importing a TT would not cost much more and would depreciate less and be a little different.

So there you go - it's the Golfs fault I'm here! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Before I got the TT I nearly bought a 1.8T but they wouldn't do it with Recaros. The V5 came out with them but it rolled all over the shop. It was then I thought about the 4Motion only to realise that importing a TT would not cost much more and would depreciate less and be a little different.
> 
> So there you go - it's the Golfs fault I'm here! :roll:


I had a 99 1.8t with Recaros  so it seems quite a common progression ,never fancied the V5 all the reviews said how soft it was


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Had a '97 1.8 cabriolet. Was a very high spec model, with auto, full leather trim, air con, BBS alloys, electric mohair hood etc, I never saw another one like it. It wasn't that fast, and had dreadful scuttle shake - it used to wobble all over the place on bumps, but for some reason, it never seemed to matter, I really liked that car. Sold it to finance the TT


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

An option on my '52 V5 was to have the same suspension as the GTi, I just didn't go for it, I'm sure there was a reason at the time.

The V5 had a great engine sounded good too and was faster than all of the GTi's bar the anniversary model


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

in hindsight i now agree wiv tosh... :lol:  :twisted:


----------

